# проблемы в соеденении с некоторыми хостами [solved)

## unaos

Добрый день. Установил новенький роутер на базе Дженту, который хорошо работает, только с одной незадачей:

не устанавливается соеденение с некоторыми хостами, например mail.ru

 *Quote:*   

> wget -d mail.ru
> 
> DEBUG output created by Wget 1.11.4 on Windows-MSVC.
> 
> --2009-05-04 17:38:10--  http://mail.ru/
> ...

 

это прямо по эзернету. вместе с тем, если поднять pptp тунель, все гуд. 

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:91:8b:a1:6b

          inet addr:ххx Bcast:ххx  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2236616 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1727929 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1966296248 (1.8 GiB)  TX bytes:378736195 (361.1 MiB)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe400

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:3f:c4:4a

          inet addr:ххx  Bcast:ххx  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:593465 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15327 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:47392826 (45.1 MiB)  TX bytes:3787857 (3.6 MiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xdc00

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:44:bf:fb:5d

          inet addr:ххx  Bcast:ххx  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1343751 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2125354 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:1 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:325053886 (309.9 MiB)  TX bytes:1893947590 (1.7 GiB)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe000

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol

          inet addr:ххx  P-t-P:ххx  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1464  Metric:1

          RX packets:2131801 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1347140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3

          RX bytes:1845849300 (1.7 GiB)  TX bytes:292714576 (279.1 MiB)

проблемный интерфейс eth2, с остальных пока не пробовал. ppp0, соответственно, uplink  :Smile: 

kernel config -> http://pastebin.ch/1306

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 33777 packets, 2196K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination

 355K   27M MASQUERADE  all  --  *      ppp0    172.16.72.0/24       0.0.0.0/0

  142  8289 SNAT       all  --  *      eth2    int.lan.subnet.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           to:ext.lan.ip.xx

10681 1089K MASQUERADE  all  --  *      ppp0    172.16.74.0/24       0.0.0.0/0

вот такие пироги

----------

## Aid

была такаяже проблема, в /etc/ppp/peers/prov выставил другие mtu и mru

----------

## unaos

PPTP MTU WORKAROUND 

iptables -I FORWARD -o ppp0 -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

----------

